# Can someone suggest some dwarf algae eating shrimp for me.



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a 20G tank with 7 harlequin rasboras and 2 kuhli loaches. As well this Sunday I am introducing 6 glowlight tetras. *w3 Anyways I would like to introduce some shrimp (preferably hardy types) that will do well in my tank and eat at least some algae. *c/p*


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Red Cherry are nice and hardy shrimp. Just make sure you have some moss/ and plants for them to take safety in. Enjoy!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Agreed, Red Cherry Shrimp are da bomb. They breed like rabbits, are fairly tough for shrimp (though, very delicate compared to fish), and are deathly afflicted by copper and many fish meds. They eat all types of algae, along with whatever else they can scrounge, but they are very small and therefore eat very little, so you'll need a ton to have any decent algae-fighting capabilities.

They are very timid and very docile and will hide. They prefer densely planted tanks with different types of moss like java, christmas, Marimo, or riccia fluitens to hide in


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks, that is the type I wanted anyways. Do you know how many I should get, my algae problem is not too bad.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would get 30-40 and let them multiply. Keep in mind once the algae is gone you'll have to keep feeding them with algae wafers or whatnot (I use a mix of uneaten flake food, algae wafers, and shrimp pellets).

When you get them - cover any power heads, reactors, and ESPECIALLY your filter intake with a prefilter or you're going to suck up and very likely kill some of the shrimp.

You can also sell any extra RCS - they usually sell for $2-$3 a pop, and $5 for berried females.


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

You can get 30 Red cherry shrimp for $39.95 right here 
Red Cherry Shrimp | The Shrimp Farm


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

30-40! Can I even get that many in a 20G with fish already filling it.


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

Future Marine Biologist said:


> 30-40! Can I even get that many in a 20G with fish already filling it.


Yes, you can have that many in a 20G tank. You can have 34 - 50 in a 6 Gallon tank. Our customers often do this with the Fluval Chi or Ebi.

However, we do not recommend having fish in it! Unless they are tiny fish.


----------



## jpdysart00 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm definitely going to be adding some of these to my big tank once I get it set up. I also thought my son would enjoy them in his tank that I'm going to get for Christmas.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm testing out some Cherry Shrimp on Algae eating. They don't hide much and like to rest on the mats Algae in their tank. Other fish in their tank (Corys and Tetras) don't bother them and the shrimp don't seem to be afraid of them. They have several half flower pots to hide under.


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

NeonShark666 said:


> I'm testing out some Cherry Shrimp on Algae eating. They don't hide much and like to rest on the mats Algae in their tank. Other fish in their tank (Corys and Tetras) don't bother them and the shrimp don't seem to be afraid of them. They have several half flower pots to hide under.


How many do you have:fish9:


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

In addition do you have a bad algae problem because mine is not to bad. Also does anyone know if harlequin rasboras, glowlight tetras, or kuhli loaches will bother them.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

The loaches more than likely will, but the swimmers won't.

I've got about 100 babies and 3 females in my 3 gallon until they grow up, then half the stock is going into my 29 gallon and the other half is going to my girlfriend's 29 gallon. My 10 gallon currently hosts about 80.

They are the coolest thing to watch ever, and are a real pleasure to breed.


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

I have to postpone this my harlequins and glowlights are not getting along. It is like capture the flag litterally.


----------

